# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  To build, to buy, or to rent in Negril ?

## walter

We all have a few things in common : would like to live in Negril, but have 6 months /year limitation. Consider all expenses and problems with building [uncertain titles, surveys, plans, labour, water problems, power, etc.]. Almost all of the above are associated with buying existing house where renovations will double the cost]. A solution is to RENT or lease. Find acomfortable, renovated, secure, close-by apartment with assured cold and hot water, AC if you want. One can "rotate" occupancy with another "boardie"...
Beats any other option, doesn't it ?

----------


## Lola

Hi Walter, have you already experienced a long term stay/rental in Negril or planning your first one?

----------


## walter

Hi Lola :
This is my personal experience speaking. We have owned a property in Negril for over 5 years [and yes, the cost doubled as a result of renovation]. As for a long stay, I go there as frequently as I can, my wife is there much more. If you are interested, I can substantiate my claims by offering you a place, as described [if not better] in my post.
Regards.

----------


## Lola

OK now you are direct and I understand that you have property and offer rentals.  With your first posts I thought you were looking for people to share in finding and leasing an apartment with you.

----------

